# tang enigma het bell X bell sunglow



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

the usual question what will i get and will it be worth breeding the enigma with some other male


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1C]Enigma tangerine HET Balbino X [1C]Balbino super hypo tangerine = .

Normal HET Balbino.
Balbino normal.
[1C]Hypo HET Balbino.
[1C]Balbino hypo.
[1C]Enigma HET Balbino.
[1C]Balbino enigma.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Balbino hypo enigma. 

A percent of offspring are likly to be influanced by tangerine.
A perent of hypo types are likly to mature into super.
-----
[2C]Enigma tangerine HET Balbino X [1C]Balbino super hypo tangerine = .

[1C]Enigma HET Balbino.
[1C]Balbino enigma.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Balbino hypo enigma. 

A percent of offspring are likly to be influanced by tangerine.
A perent of hypo types are likly to mature into super.
-----
[1C]Enigma tangerine HET Balbino X [2C]Balbino super hypo tangerine = .

[1C]Hypo HET Balbino.
[1C]Balbino hypo.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Balbino hypo enigma. 

A percent of offspring are likly to be influanced by tangerine.
A perent of hypo types are likly to mature into super.
-----
[2C]Enigma tangerine HET Balbino X [2C]Balbino super hypo tangerine = .

[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Balbino.
[1CH,1CE]Balbino hypo enigma. 

A percent of offspring are likly to be influanced by tangerine.
A perent of hypo types are likly to mature into super.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

so is it worth maybe breeding her with another male? we have a aptor het eclipse, a tremper sunglow and a supersnow?


----------

